# finnex planted 24/7



## rising1000 (Mar 23, 2015)

i just got this light and watched it cycle during the day. my question is about max brightness

when i press max brightness i notice that all the led basically are emitting white light.

when i am in the 24/7 mode and i watched it do the full cycle during the day and the next day at 12 noon to 3 pm , i looked at the *reflection o*f the light on the water and noted that the light had outside led rows white and the inner led was red/pink/blue.

Is this the normal intensity for 12 noon to 3 pm

thks


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes it's normal the color leds are not very powerful on that fixture and are more for astectic's.


----------

